# Anyone used Preen ....



## jtrmd (Apr 5, 2012)

Weed Preventer in their Cyp. beds?I cant get the Preen site to work right for me,but if anyone has had experience with the stuff let me know how you like/dislike it.


----------



## Roth (Apr 6, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> Weed Preventer in their Cyp. beds?I cant get the Preen site to work right for me,but if anyone has had experience with the stuff let me know how you like/dislike it.



It's trifluralin, a really nasty crap. We use it for tetraploid induction in the lab, and it has as a specific that a part evaporates as a gas, hence using that near cyps you would surely end up with mutation or very big problems.

It is very persistent in the soil, and its effects are on the mitosis, in fact it binds to microtubules, so even if you use very low rate, or you have very low rates residues, it will for sure make damages and mutations, no matter the concentration.

I like it when they call it 'natural'...
but the product MSDS is there:
http://www.preen.com/msds/1006_2463795.ashx

One of the many papers mentioning gas transformation of trifluralin:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=..._9DSBA&usg=AFQjCNEWZaXE9NFlWiWQ20nxizi7GP5CGA

type in google trifluralin phytotoxicity, or trifluralin persistance, or trifluralin cancer, you get a wide range of interesting ( US Governement for many) results...


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks!
Thats what I thought,but wanted a second opinion.

I dont buy into that ''Natural'' nonsense with anything.





Roth said:


> It's trifluralin, a really nasty crap. We use it for tetraploid induction in the lab, and it has as a specific that a part evaporates as a gas, hence using that near cyps you would surely end up with mutation or very big problems.
> 
> It is very persistent in the soil, and its effects are on the mitosis, in fact it binds to microtubules, so even if you use very low rate, or you have very low rates residues, it will for sure make damages and mutations, no matter the concentration.
> 
> ...


----------



## koshki (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting this question...it would never have occured to me to consider this issue. My cyps thank you!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 7, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> ...I dont buy into that ''Natural'' nonsense with anything.



why not?
uranium and strychnine are both natural substances....
i think


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 7, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> why not?
> uranium and strychnine are both natural substances....
> i think



HAHAHAHA!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> why not?
> uranium and strychnine are both natural substances....
> i think



:evil: So is nicotine! Drink up!


----------

